# Pregnant huntsman but how?!?



## NiAtt (Jul 11, 2012)

HI guys!
HopIng someone can gIve us some answers. We have a huntsman and a bIrd eatIng spIder lIvIng In the same enclosure and yesterday the huntman laId her eggs however we have had her almost 3 months wIthout any other huntman around. I was under the ImpressIon that the tIme between spIders matIng and a female layIng was almost ImedIate so how dId she lay?


----------



## saratoga (Jul 11, 2012)

Not sure but I've heard of some spiders being able to store sperm from previous matings for many months. Not sure if they can store it while moulting.

The other option is that the eggs are infertile


----------



## SteveNT (Jul 11, 2012)

Maybe infertile eggs or Jesus Spiders?? Either way they wont live together for long. They're both predators.


----------



## PMyers (Jul 11, 2012)

A huntsman and a bird eating spider? Anybody else get visions of the movie, Arachnophobia?


----------



## Shauno (Jul 11, 2012)

What Saratoga said...


----------



## NiAtt (Jul 11, 2012)

thanks. yes obvIously tIme to move her out. untIl now theyve completely left each other alone but probably not worth the rIsk


----------



## Manda1032 (Jul 11, 2012)

Not knowing the anatomy of huntsmans but scorpions are arachnids and they store sperm and can be pregnant for months. I'm wondering how you keep the huntsman and bird eating spider together with out them eating each other


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Jul 11, 2012)

I would have no Idea, Indeed It Is strange.

I hate spIders anyway, they creep me out, bIg haIry ones are the worst.


----------



## Leasdraco (Jul 11, 2012)

I think some female spiders lay eggs,then the male fertilizes them.its less dangerous for him...


----------



## veenarm (Jul 11, 2012)

Ok I have to ask what is with every I being capitalised?


----------



## timantula (Jul 11, 2012)

i had this happen when i found a beautiful huntsman in my van so i put her into a container, a few months later she had laied her eggs and a further month or so they hatched, im still finding huntsmans in my house now!


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 11, 2012)

Fertilisation in spiders is accomplished by a male spider holding a package of sperm in his pedipalps, underneath the female so that she can take it up through her genital pore. That is why males have large pedipalos and females do not. The female can then store the sperm until she is ready to use it. In some spiders, such as red-backs, the male is often consumed after mating, providing some extra protein for the development of the eggs.

Bluetongue


----------

